# To Turkey hunt, or not to Turkey hunt



## syrio (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm not sure what constitutes long distance travel either. My spot is a little over an hour away, however we have a family cottage I could stay at that would make the drive only about 5 mins in the morning none of my family will be there. I'd like to just stay there and could do so without going to any of the local stores or gas stations. I could also make the drive each morning. I don't think we can legally be restricted from driving at this time but some guidance would be nice. Something like if you've got to stop for gas and food, its too far.


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I contacted the DNR office yesterday. Where suppose to go to my cabin to turkey hunt. My brother in law said he’d bring his camper up there and stay in there with his son. I asked if it was ok to do this and the lady I talked to said most of the camp grounds are closed. I told her that this isn’t a camp ground it’s private property. She said someone else called in with the same question. She told me she contact the office in Lansing and get back with me. Still haven’t heard anything yet when i do I’ll be happy to let everyone know what they tell me. Stay safe everyone and good luck if you decide to go turkey hunting.


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess I"m lucky lots of turks and I just go out the back yard I too am looking forward to this years turkey hunt.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

As long as its legal I'm going, to many loop holes and contradictions.There have been two standards since this started the 6 ft rule and they want you active.Hence the fishing ramps are still open. I can drive to MO stay for two weeks and not come in contact with anyone. My wife is a nurse at a health care facility.I feel safer on the road than at home.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

IM GOING TO MY CABIN AND GOING TURKEY HUNTING AND I CANT WAIT!


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

My spot is an hour away and I will be there 4/18/20 by myself. Have not anyone in my area in two years of turkey hunting.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Went by 2 frisbie golf courses yesterday ... both were packed .Why would turkey hunting possibly be an issue ?


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

The DNR got back with me this morning. You can camp or stay in your house or your cabin on your own property. Camping on lease property or state land is not allowed until the 1st week in May. I was told you can still hunt lease property or state land but you have to come back home the same day.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

What constitutes camping on leased land? Our camp has been in the same location for the past 25 years, on our leased 160 acre farm, with 2 trailers







there permanently and one we bring into camp Sept-Dec...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Captain said:


> What constitutes camping on leased land? Our camp has been in the same location for the past 25 years, on our leased 160 acre farm, with 2 trailers
> View attachment 510687
> there permanently and one we bring into camp Sept-Dec...
> 
> ...


You don’t own the land, it’s a temporary shelter and therefore camping


They want to eliminate contact between persons from different households. Period. 


New studies examining the properties of the virus are suggesting the viral droplets and fomites can stay suspended and remain viable in the air for 20+feet, hence the government’s new recommendations for everyone to wear masks when going into any public places.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

I understand that but there is no permanent residence on the property (vacant land)...and being by myself there will be no interaction with anyone.. like I said in my first post, I will make the call on the 17th...If I do go up to camp, hopefully I tag out on the 18th and hurry home..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I


Captain said:


> I understand that but there is no permanent residence on the property (vacant land)...and being by myself there will be no interaction with anyone.. like I said in my first post, I will make the call on the 17th...If I do go up to camp, hopefully I tag out on the 18th and hurry home..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 i was told your not allowed to sleep in your own truck either on state land or lease property. That’s considered camping to.517-420-6432 that’s the number If you wanna call them.If they tell you something different can you please post.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> I
> 
> i was told your not allowed to sleep in your own truck either on state land or lease property. That’s considered camping to.517-420-6432 that’s the number If you wanna call them.If they tell you something different can you please post.


I have seen more people camping on state land these past two weeks then ever before. I had to ask one guy to move his tent because he was halfway on the trail.


----------

